# Outlook 2007...multiple email addresses



## moose-o (Jul 16, 2008)

I currently have three email addresses coming into my email provider...all of which are forwarded to one Outlook email (one of the three). 

When viewing the messages within Outlook one of the three addresses are displayed in the "to" field...works right so far. However, upon replying to the message the "from" field switches to the one to which the two are forwarded. 

Is there a way to set the "from" field to display the address to which the original message was sent?


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

under the "Send" button there is an "Accounts" button. Just click it and select the address you want to send the reply or forward from.


----------

